# -Local Pigeon Show Video-



## EcPigeon (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey guys here's a vid i made about our local pigeon show-hope you like it 
---spread the word---- 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDQ7fr0Snv0


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Very nice film. Thanks for sharing


----------



## EcPigeon (Jan 24, 2012)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Very nice film. Thanks for sharing



Hey Thanks, 
All The Best,


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Video*

Thank you for sharing, always interesting to shows. Does anyone in your club raise English Owls or Dragoons?

Thanks


----------



## rocks (Nov 6, 2013)

Nice video and good show. I would go to it again


----------



## EcPigeon (Jan 24, 2012)

newday said:


> Thank you for sharing, always interesting to shows. Does anyone in your club raise English Owls or Dragoons?
> 
> Thanks[/QUOT
> 
> ...


----------



## EcPigeon (Jan 24, 2012)

rocks said:


> Nice video and good show. I would go to it again[/QUOTh]
> Many Thanks


----------

